# Skilled assessment via Vetassess - Construction project manager?



## Megamuffin85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi!

First off, thank you for this great forum!

*My situation is:*
I'm in the process of applying for a skilled migration visa 189. I did the IELTS last saturday and right now I started with my skilled assessment. I'm considering to apply as a construction project manager but I'm still unsure. I don't want to get a negative response from Vetassess.

*My background is:*
Male - 32 years, Swedish citizen

Education - Bachelor of Science with a major in Construction Engineering

Work experience - 
4,5 years - Construction Engineer, Company A
9 months - Construction Surveyor, Company B
6 months - Construction Surveyor, internship, Company C

I'm not sure if my work experience is enough to be granted 10 points for five years of oversee employment.

I have considered to apply for other occupations such as Engineering manager, Quantity Surveyor, Civil engineer draftsperson or Civil engineer technician but I'm not sure if I qualify for them either.

I appreciate all the feedback I can receive!

Best regards
Megamuffin85


----------



## Megamuffin85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bump. Please, anyone?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Megamuffin85 said:


> Hi!
> 
> First off, thank you for this great forum!
> 
> ...


Best option is to apply as construction project manager (133111), but most probably they will cut 1 year out of the 4.5 years of experience as a construction engineer & will not consider the 15 months of the construction surveyor experience


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

My advice is scrutinize the respective anzsco job codes and their main duty bullet points with your main roles and responsibilities - and make a decision from there regarding which occupation to choose. 

The vetassess advisory service is worth to check if the specific subjects in your qualification are suitable for the anzsco job code(s) you would have narrowed it down to then. 

Your roles and responsibilities matter more than your job title, when choosing an occupation to nominate 🙂 the silver lining in getting a rejection from vetassess is that they will suggest a more appropriate occupation under them if applicable.

Edit:
Just realised this is from back in late March, if you do get a notification and see this, do shoot us an update bout what you ended up doing!


----------



## piscin (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi,

looking for abit of help here.

I'm 26 year old male form Ireland,

I have a Bachelor of science degree in Construction Management 

Graduated in September 2012 

started work as assistant project manger in August 2013 and progressed into project manager with this company and worked with them until the end of December 2016. ( approx 3yrs 4 months)

i moved to Australia in February 2017 and currently on my 2nd year visa, i'v worked in different jobs, recently as a project Engineer for 10 months 

I'm in the middle of applying for a skilled migration visa 189 or 190 and i am updating my resume to submit to Vetassess, my work college with similar degree and experience recently submitted his resume and had it knock back for not having covered all the tasks/duties required of a construction manager and for not being involved in a project from start to finish . I have seen his resume that he submitted and to me it looks very good and he has included every task/duty required from the list in his experience.

i'm abit hesitant now to submit my resume as i'm not sure if it is good enough, does anyone have some tips on vital information to include or the best way to structure my resume for the skills assess, how much detail have people gone into on their work eperience.

if anyone has a sample resume they used for their skills assessment that got passed by vetassess that would be brilliant.

Kind Regards 

Piscin


----------

